# Sore muscles



## karladupler (Mar 22, 2016)

Short story I thought i was dealing with hip dysplasia, vet took X-rays we got perfect score on my dog's hips (which was a huge deal since he's a rescue so I have no idea of his parents), good spine structure so no pinched nerves.

Dealing with sore muscles hahaha extremely active dog who is part time squirrel so climbs into WEIRD surfaces yes including trees.

I want to help his muscles to recover faster, 1 we are reducing exercise will try my best to stop his craziness (he's not even in pain he still doing his normal stuff). So i was thinking to change his diet a little bit like adding "golden paste" (good anti-inflammatory, natural pain relief, good for the dogs joints) we got omega 3 covered (EPA and DHA for helping the muscle to recover by a rotation of sardines, mackerel and green lipped mussels) and those are the only 2 things I can think of hahaha I am trying to make all this with food cause I have a hard hard hard time giving my dog supplements (pills mostly) he won't take veggies or fruit either.

Any recommendations on what else can I change on his diet? TYIA
My retired squirrel will thank you a lot.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Golden paste is awesome.

Also look into supplementing more collagen into his diet. Either with gelatin, cartilage rich chews (Chicken feet, Pig Snout, Beef Trachea, etc) or bone broth. 

Don't under estimate the power of pre "work out" stretching, warming up and cooling down either. And massage therapy as well.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

:wink2:Homemade Pill Pockets


Ingredients


1 tablespoon milk. NOTE: If your dog is sensitive to cow’s milk, you can use goat’s milk or yogurt, almond milk, coconut milk, or a no-salt/low-salt, meat broth. Amount of liquid may need to be adjusted depending on the type of flour you use to make the dough workable.
1 tablespoon creamy peanut butter (make sure that the peanut butter you are using does NOT contain Xylitol which is poisonous to pets) or cream cheese.

2 tablespoon all-purpose flour. NOTE: If your dog is sensitive to regular wheat or grain flours, coconut flour or another non-grain flour can be used. 
 Instructions


In a small bowl, combine the milk, peanut butter and flour. 
Mix until completely combined, adding a *little* more liquid if needed.
After mixing, place dough on counter and knead it well to make it pliable. 
Divide the dough into 10 to 12 small balls. 
I use the end of a wooden spoon to make the hole in the center of the dough. 
Store in a plastic container in the refrigerator.









Moms


----------



## karladupler (Mar 22, 2016)

voodoolamb said:


> Golden paste is awesome.
> 
> Also look into supplementing more collagen into his diet. Either with gelatin, cartilage rich chews (Chicken feet, Pig Snout, Beef Trachea, etc) or bone broth.
> 
> Don't under estimate the power of pre "work out" stretching, warming up and cooling down either. And massage therapy as well.


Stretching! That is awesome advice and easy to do! And yeah I gotta do the bone broth got kinda lazy cause the weather is being so hot (we are in California) that having the stove on for hours just....nope hahaha I got the bone broth powder from The Honest Kitchen but it's not the same lol.

I have one question is the pig snout too much fat (cause the skin)?


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

karladupler said:


> Stretching! That is awesome advice and easy to do! And yeah I gotta do the bone broth got kinda lazy cause the weather is being so hot (we are in California) that having the stove on for hours just....nope hahaha I got the bone broth powder from The Honest Kitchen but it's not the same lol.
> 
> I have one question is the pig snout too much fat (cause the skin)?


You can make bone broth in crockpots too! REALLY cuts down on the heat in the kitchen (I'm in the south east and feel your pain about cooking something on the stove all day long in the summer)

Pig snout is one of the lowest fat cuts of pork. It really is mostly cartilage. "too much fat" is really individual dog specific though. My current pup could eat an entire tub of lard and have perfect poops where as a previous boy would LOOK at a bottle of olive oil on the counter and get the runs. Best bet is start slowly and find your pup's tolerance level. 

and Yes! Stretching! It makes such a big difference. I also like to let my guys trot around a bit to warm up before letting them go into full out crazy mode. Then end the exercise session with more trotting before letting them conk out. I know a lot of agility people who have put stretching to a command for their dog (Using behavior shaping and capturing with the clicker). I usually just do the manual stretches. 

And... I'm not kidding about the massage. Mako would disown me if I stopped his after runs rub downs LOL


----------



## karladupler (Mar 22, 2016)

voodoolamb said:


> And... I'm not kidding about the massage. Mako would disown me if I stopped his after runs rub downs LOL


Laughing so hard hahahaha I will try the rubs! Duke is not a fan of petting just and only ear/belly scratches beyond that he will give the stink eye and leave so we need to work in that! 

Trick training is one of my fav things to do so yes yes and yeeeeees i will cue those stretches > and getting a crock pot! Lolol I will try the pork snouts! I think he might be fine we actually don't do too much pork but defiantly is nice to have more cuts and...animal parts in the dog's diet lol. Thank you for the advice! :grin2::nerd:


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I rotate the original CanineActiv anti-inflammatory into my dogs regime as they are older.

This is CanineActiv HP: *"CanineActiv HP* for High Performance Breeds is ideal for hunting and working dogs whose daily regimens consist of vigorous exercises over long periods of time. CanineActiv HP promotes endurance and mobility and helps dogs recover more quickly from intense exercise. In addition to safe supplements for muscle strength, endurance and anti-lactic acid buildup, CanineActiv HP contains the safe anti-inflammatory ingredient, Alpha-GEE®, to ward off pain and soreness." Canine Activ ? Safe alternative to ibuprofen & NSAIDs 


Just a thought for days he overworks himself.


Moms


----------

